# Coral Leader



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

mjrunning said:


> Nice update, how the heck did you who the clearing agent was? I tried giving them a call, no answer, so I sent an email to their long beach office.
> 
> Now it will be interesting if the 335s experience the "fuel pump" delays or whatever is going on that others are reporting.... sure wish there was a bit more communication from BMW in this process, as we are already paying for the car...


The delay, it appears, was with BMWNA (the famous swamped and understaffed New Jersey ED office) and not Harms or Rausch. I checked through the paperwork I received at dropoff in Munich and the Power of Attorney I (and you) signed was to allow none other than Ted Rausch & Co. to act on our behalf in spiriting our cars through US Customs. I will call my contact at Harms first thing in the morning and will post the results of my call right away. As far as the "fuel pump" delays, I'm not sure how much of a problem that is. I'm more concerned with getting the necessary paperwork in place. I'll keep you (literally) "posted!"


----------



## clc5174 (Feb 14, 2007)

wrobbins8047 said:


> Has anyone heard of anything today?


A message from my CA this afternoon saying my car should be at the dealer "Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday". Can't their systems be a little more definitive than that :dunno: I checked the 800 number this morning and heard that "the vehicle is at the port waiting for a shipping vessel" so I guess my car didn't like California and is waiting for a ride back to the Fatherland  Another systems issue, I assume...


----------



## mazi335 (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone know how long the PDI process at the dealership is?


----------



## gweiden (Dec 8, 2006)

clc5174 said:


> A message from my CA this afternoon saying my car should be at the dealer "Tuesday, Wednesday, or Thursday". Can't their systems be a little more definitive than that :dunno: I checked the 800 number this morning and heard that "the vehicle is at the port waiting for a shipping vessel" so I guess my car didn't like California and is waiting for a ride back to the Fatherland  Another systems issue, I assume...


Owners circle says "at the VPC", 800# says in transit?????


----------



## clc5174 (Feb 14, 2007)

gweiden said:


> Owners circle says "at the VPC", 800# says in transit?????


Oh where, oh where has my little car gone? Oh where, oh where can it be??????:dunno: :bawling:


----------



## wrobbins8047 (Mar 27, 2007)

From my CA this morning:

Will,
I just checked on your car and it is still "work ordered" which means it is scheduled for inspection. Once the work order is "completed" then it goes to trucking. At this point, it comes down to literally if your car was in the front or back of the boat... It may be at the front of the line to be inspected or it could have 1200 cars ahead of it (the port facility processes approx. 300 cars per day).

I'll keep you posted.

Brad Williams
Fleet & Internet Sales Manager
BMW of Palm Springs
760-324-7071 x410
www.bmwps.com


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

dmizock said:


> The delay, it appears, was with BMWNA (the famous swamped and understaffed New Jersey ED office) and not Harms or Rausch. I checked through the paperwork I received at dropoff in Munich and the Power of Attorney I (and you) signed was to allow none other than Ted Rausch & Co. to act on our behalf in spiriting our cars through US Customs. I will call my contact at Harms first thing in the morning and will post the results of my call right away. As far as the "fuel pump" delays, I'm not sure how much of a problem that is. I'm more concerned with getting the necessary paperwork in place. I'll keep you (literally) "posted!"


I just got off the phone with both Harms in New Jersey, the shipper, and Ted L. Rausch Co., the Customs Agent in Long Beach. Rausch confirmed that the missing paperwork WAS in fact, faxed over from BMWNA yesterday.

The Customs clearing process should take 24 to 48 hours, barring some random delay by US Customs itself. In other words, our cars could/should be at the VPC by this Thursday, meaning redelivery for ED cars could/should take place some time next week. Cross your fingers! :rofl:


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

I just received the following email from Rausch...

Yes, i just recieved the paperwork(invoice) today from E.H. Harms thru BMW North America. So everything is ok, i sent paperwork to US Customs today. It takes a while to released by customs. Thank you.
regards,
Cris


----------



## gweiden (Dec 8, 2006)

I drove by BMW today (6PM) and there happened to be an enclosed truck sitting there. I was able to look inside and see a brand new jet black 535xi. It was on the upper rack, so couldn't see the interior to see if it is really my baby. I did get a great view of the undercarriage. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it is my fraulein. I didn't get to talk to anyone except the driver and he said the 2 BMWs left on the truck were going to my dealer 40 miles away.:thumbup:


----------



## wrobbins8047 (Mar 27, 2007)

the wait is killing me!!!!!!!!! 

any day now


----------



## jdogg2000 (Aug 8, 2004)

I'll keep you posted when I hear news, I too am waiting for redelivery (dropped off on 4/5 at Harms just like some of you). I would have to say I wasn't that impatient for the car until I took delivery of it in Germany. Now I can't wait dangit!


----------



## kbrantle (Mar 17, 2007)

Took delivery today on my new car. I did not ED the vehicle, so my time frame may not be consistent with everyone else. I am trying to attach some pics.


----------



## mazi335 (Apr 21, 2007)

Just an update on timing. My car is ready for pick up since this morning. I didn't do ED. Now my problem is... I don't have 2 hours out of my day for this next week to go finish the paper work and drive the car off the lot. Wow do I hate finals.


----------



## gweiden (Dec 8, 2006)

Mine is at the dealer...they are going to tint, clear bra & detail and I can pick it up friday.


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow very impressive that you guys received your cars already....I am thinking it will be another week or two...


----------



## wrobbins8047 (Mar 27, 2007)

this is killing me, I didn't do ED and still waiting im out the door at the office when i get the call.....


----------



## jdogg2000 (Aug 8, 2004)

Jeez you guys really did get your cars fast. Now I guess it'll just be us ED-ers tapping our fingers patiently... It sounds like the biggest delay will be awaiting final clearance through customs, get cracking government people!


----------



## wrobbins8047 (Mar 27, 2007)

from my ca:

--snip--
Hi Will,

Your car is "released" from the port. Contractually the trucking companies have 48 hours not counting weekends or the day it was released (today). So it should be here by 5:00PM Monday. I can have it prepped and detailed within 24 hours of its arrival. I'll be out for the weekend, but in at 8:00AM Monday. If it happened to arrive over the weekend, I'll get it into the service dept. ASAP.

I'll touch base with you Monday. Have a great weekend.
--snip--


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Received this from my CA today, looks like customs sux....

It still does not show at the VPC at this time. Not until it is at VPC(vehicle processing center) can I come up with a ball park when it will arrive here. Will keep you updated.


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

*It's At The Vpc!*



mjrunning said:


> Received this from my CA today, looks like customs sux....
> 
> It still does not show at the VPC at this time. Not until it is at VPC(vehicle processing center) can I come up with a ball park when it will arrive here. Will keep you updated.


4:22 p.m. - I just got a call from my CA -- MY (ED) CAR HAS CLEARED CUSTOMS AND IS AT THE VPC!!!!! Could arrive at the dealer as soon as Saturday, or Monday/Tuesday at the latest! Hang in there mjrunning and all you other ED guys! You should all get calls from your CA's tomorrow if you haven't already heard! :rofl:


----------



## clc5174 (Feb 14, 2007)

After almost walking away from the deal the issues were resolved and I picked mine up today:clap: :yummy: :thumbup: . Will have pictures shortly.


----------



## wrobbins8047 (Mar 27, 2007)

clc5174 said:


> After almost walking away from the deal the issues were resolved and I picked mine up today:clap: :yummy: :thumbup: . Will have pictures shortly.


What issues did you have?


----------



## mazi335 (Apr 21, 2007)

> clc5174
> After almost walking away from the deal the issues were resolved and I picked mine up today . Will have pictures shortly.


I'm also starting to have issues with my dealer. I don't know if yours is the same as mine. But when I ordered my car the sticker price was lower than the sticker right now (about $500 difference). So now the price isn't going to be the same.

If you guys don't mind me asking, how much did you guys pay for your cars. My deal is $5000 TDO with $550 a month or I can do $1200 TDO with $675 a month. My total cap cost was $44,475. Oh its on a 335 coupe.

Either way I am going to take the car, (when I do have time to go pick it up) just kind of unhappy with this whole thing!


----------



## gweiden (Dec 8, 2006)

Just an FYI, I'm picking mine up today(5/18)and the OC says at the BMW center but the 800# says still in transit.


----------



## clc5174 (Feb 14, 2007)

wrobbins8047 said:


> What issues did you have?


The dealer (or the CA) refused to sell the car to a third-party leasing company -- I got three different reasons including two different ones from the CA in the same conversation. I told him I was going to walk, and he came back with a price and MF reduction. I checked with BMWFS and was told there would be no penalty to buy the car out of their lease. So I signed the BMWFS lease -- kept the reduced price and MF -- and will move to "my" leasing company once the paperwork settles.


----------



## clc5174 (Feb 14, 2007)

mazi335 said:


> I'm also starting to have issues with my dealer. I don't know if yours is the same as mine. But when I ordered my car the sticker price was lower than the sticker right now (about $500 difference). So now the price isn't going to be the same.
> 
> If you guys don't mind me asking, how much did you guys pay for your cars. My deal is $5000 TDO with $550 a month or I can do $1200 TDO with $675 a month. My total cap cost was $44,475. Oh its on a 335 coupe.
> 
> Either way I am going to take the car, (when I do have time to go pick it up) just kind of unhappy with this whole thing!


I got $1000 off a 328i convertible plus free floor mats, chrome tips, and mud flaps. I did a $0 down lease so my out-the-door was first lease payment and DMV fees.


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Not too many updates of late, you guys must all be driving you cars.... Finally have confirmation of my car making it to the VPC, it was actually updated on owner's link before I heard anything from my CA, go figure as that thing has been way behind on the rest of the updates.


----------



## wrobbins8047 (Mar 27, 2007)

im still waiting, oc says at the dealership and still no call yet


----------



## clc5174 (Feb 14, 2007)

wrobbins8047 said:


> im still waiting, oc says at the dealership and still no call yet


I'd call the dealer. Mine was delivered and my CA "forgot" to tell me it was in.


----------



## wrobbins8047 (Mar 27, 2007)

just picked it up, will post pics later!


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Have any ED'ers received their cars yet?

dmizock what is your status, last I heard you were expecting today or tomorrow??

Still no ETA for me....


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

mjrunning said:


> Have any ED'ers received their cars yet?
> 
> dmizock what is your status, last I heard you were expecting today or tomorrow??
> 
> Still no ETA for me....


The dealer's tracking system shows that the VPC work order was completed on Friday the 18th, and according to the "48 hour rule," the car should be delivered by 5 p.m. tomorrow. However, it also shows a projected shipping date of the 25th? My CA indicated that she thinks NLT tomorrow, but.....

In any case, it looks like this Saturday redelivery would be the worst case scenario. Any word at all on your car?


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

dmizock said:


> Any word at all on your car?


Nope, just that it is at the VPC, CA said he should have an ETA by tomorrow....

However, I did receive my BMW welcome cd gift pack today, so at least I have something to do/listen to while I wait.... Pretty funny that some of the audio books have BMWs in them, wonder if they paid for product placement


----------



## jdogg2000 (Aug 8, 2004)

My CA has also stated that my car is scheduled to ship out from the VPC on the 25th. He says that if i does get sent out on the 25th, it'll arrive at the dealership here in LA on Sat or Mon. Darn, I was really hoping it came before the weekend but it doesn't sound probable at this point.


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

jdogg2000 said:


> My CA has also stated that my car is scheduled to ship out from the VPC on the 25th. He says that if it does get sent out on the 25th, it'll arrive at the dealership here in LA on Sat or Mon. Darn, I was really hoping it came before the weekend but it doesn't sound probable at this point.


It would seem to me that if your car ships out from Oxnard on Friday, it ought to reach LA on Friday -- Saturday, if the truck driver gets lost or something. It's what, 60 miles or so?

It doesn't make any sense to me that our cars would be processed through the VPC, then sit in a lot for a week. I'm still hoping for tomorrow!


----------



## douglasblum (Nov 11, 2006)

*Tracking Site*

Try this site:
http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep/index.jsp

Click on Cargo Tracking (lower right corner). Click on Auto Cargo (right column). The Cargo ID is your VIN#. It will tell you the Vessel Name and the Voyage. Click on the voyage and it will tell you the scheduled arrival dates into port.

My 335i just arrived into port today, 05/21 into Port Hueneme aboard a Vessel named "Carmen".


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

*Released to Carrier!*

Just got a call from my CA. My car was released to the carrier today -- could arrive as soon as this afternoon or tomorrow! Any other EDs get their cars yet?


----------



## jdogg2000 (Aug 8, 2004)

Congrats, that is really great news! I'll let you know if I hear anything, theoretically I'm closer to Oxnard than San Diego so I should be hearing news soon haha...


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Just received this message from my CA....

Your car is on a truck coming this way. It left sometime today and should be here in a couple of days. 

After not hearing much I am very excited at the likelihood of picking up prior to the long weekend!


----------



## wrobbins8047 (Mar 27, 2007)

Picked up yesterday


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

mjrunning said:


> Just received this message from my CA....
> 
> Your car is on a truck coming this way. It left sometime today and should be here in a couple of days.
> 
> After not hearing much I am very excited at the likelihood of picking up prior to the long weekend!


Hey, congrats! I had a hunch our cars were processed together. Be sure to post some pics when you take delivery tomorrow!


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

dmizock said:


> Hey, congrats! I had a hunch our cars were processed together. Be sure to post some pics when you take delivery tomorrow!


I have to travel to Salem Oregon, so I will not be picking up until Saturday, but it I am still stoked, thought it might be another week..... pics of course, make sure you do the same


----------



## clc5174 (Feb 14, 2007)

wrobbins8047 said:


> Picked up yesterday


VERY nice -- congrats:clap: Just in time for the nice long weekend!

Interesting that your dealer put the front license plate bracket on. Mine didn't.


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

*It's In!*

On my way to pick up my car. It should be detailed and ready to go in about an hour. I'll post pics, hopefully later this afternoon.

All in all, the stars have been pretty aligned for me with regards to my ED. We dropped off the car at Harms on the 13th of April, it was loaded on the Coral Leader and left port 5 days later on the 18th. Today's redelivery marks only 5 1/2 weeks total time for the process - not bad at all. Thanks to all of you for the great support and hopefully you'll all have your cars by this weekend. :rofl:


----------



## mjpugmire (Feb 19, 2007)

*What dealer?*

I bought my ED through BMW of San Diego - ED drop off at Harms on 4/10 - sailed on teh Turandot 4/20 - arrived in Oxnard 5/15 - still waiting to hear....


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

*Home at last!*

Even though I'm not terribly thrilled with the quality of the pics I promised, here they are! The bottom line, of course, is that I actually have my car! I had almost forgotten how much fun it is to drive. With 1275 miles on the clock, it's fully broken in and I'm not holding back! My dealer "detailed" the car before I got it, but the finish was not up to my standards. I've already clayed and "Zaino'd" it. Huge difference. Anyway, thanks again to all and hoping you get your "babies" by the weekend.


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

mjpugmire said:


> I bought my ED through BMW of San Diego - ED drop off at Harms on 4/10 - sailed on teh Turandot 4/20 - arrived in Oxnard 5/15 - still waiting to hear....


I bought mine at BMW Encinitas. How strange that you actually dropped your car off 3 days before I did, yet they loaded you on a later boat. I returned mine on Friday the 13th, too. You'd think that my car would have gotten lost and still be sitting on the dock at Bremerhaven! It was actually supposed to be delivered yesterday, so yours may be at SD BMW by Saturday. Good luck!


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Congrats dmizock, can't believe you have already clayed it, now go drive the hell out of it


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

mjrunning said:


> Congrats dmizock, can't believe you have already clayed it, now go drive the hell out of it


The finish was so rough, I couldn't stand it. Hurry back from Salem so you can do yours on Saturday! By the way, your European vacation blog is great. It looks like you have a wonderful family, and that you all had a fabulous trip. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jdogg2000 (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey congrats on picking up your car dmizock, it must be a nice relief to have the wait finally over. Well, according to my CA today, my car is still at the VPC and is scheduled to be "released" on Friday. I continue waiting patiently... I wonder if it had some damage or something they had to repair...


----------



## clc5174 (Feb 14, 2007)

dmizock said:


> Even though I'm not terribly thrilled with the quality of the pics I promised, here they are! The bottom line, of course, is that I actually have my car! I had almost forgotten how much fun it is to drive. With 1275 miles on the clock, it's fully broken in and I'm not holding back! My dealer "detailed" the car before I got it, but the finish was not up to my standards. I've already clayed and "Zaino'd" it. Huge difference. Anyway, thanks again to all and hoping you get your "babies" by the weekend.


The monochromatic look is very classy -- it's a beautiful car. Congrats and enjoy the ride!


----------



## mjrunning (Oct 2, 2005)

Received word that my car finally arrived at the dealer! Still hoping to pick it up on Saturday, just happy this process is finally coming to an end... all very exciting, but a bit tedious on the patience.... hope everyone enjoys their cars over the long weekend, I know will....


----------



## jdogg2000 (Aug 8, 2004)

Well congrats guys, it looks like I'm the unlucky one. My car is still at the VPC due to a "mechanical hold", ETA unknown. Anyone have any idea what they might be doing to my car? I was really looking forward to having the car for the long weekend, now I'm wondering if it might be another week or more before I get it...


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

mjrunning said:


> Received word that my car finally arrived at the dealer! Still hoping to pick it up on Saturday, just happy this process is finally coming to an end... all very exciting, but a bit tedious on the patience.... hope everyone enjoys their cars over the long weekend, I know will....


Hey all you ED guys, no word for over a week! Did you get your cars yet? jdogg2000 -- are they still holding your car hostage at the VPC? Where are all the pics?


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

I think I may be the last one to get my car off the Coral Leader. It wasn't released to the shipper until last Wednesday (5/30), almost 3 weeks after arriving. Then the shipper scratches a door, so it's back to the VPC. The CA won't even guess how much longer that will take. If it doesn't get here by next weekend, it may near the end of June before I can pick it up (I have to be away on business for a couple of weeks). My main concern is not losing the March lease rate lock. My CA assures me it's good for 90 days, but he also assured me I'd have the car a week ago.


----------



## jdogg2000 (Aug 8, 2004)

Wow sactoken, I thought I had bad luck. Mine actually got released to the shippers after yours, not until this past Thursday thanks to a flat tire. That piece of bad luck delayed delivery by two weeks! It didn't show up at the dealer on Friday so it _should_ be arriving on Monday for me to pickup. I'll have some pics up hopefully on Monday night dmizock, hope you've been enjoying your ride!


----------



## jdogg2000 (Aug 8, 2004)

My god, its a miracle. Look what I picked up today! Already did my first and probably only mod heheh.


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

jdogg2000 said:


> My god, its a miracle. Look what I picked up today! Already did my first and probably only mod heheh.


Congrats! Your car is a beauty! All that delay due to a flat tire? Bummer! Where's your Euro plate? I know you're going to enjoy your new wheels as much as I have been enjoying mine. I've put on almost 2,000 miles, and can't wait to go to work in the morning!


----------

